# In-car video recommendation



## Mark954 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi all. Today is going to be my first day on the job. I'm pretty excited about the opportunity to make a little extra money over and above my full time job. I've read it's recommended to install in car video recorders. Should it be a dual camera or just inside facing? Any recommendations on brands and models would also be appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Both. One to record the road in case of an accident and the other to baby sit the farm animals in the back seat.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Falcon 360.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I would hold out on a dashcam. Drive for like a week before getting this. You might realize how bad it is. Turnover rate is very high on this gig.
But I do agree, get a dashcam, but just give it a week.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

There are SO MANY new drivers...

Showing up on the forum RECENTLY...8O

Is it any wonder why...

That ALL VENUES are...

Becoming OVERSATURATED!!!

Uber LOOK at what YOU'R DOING...

To the EXISTING drivers...

Very Very SAD...8(

Rakos


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

I picked up a cheap dashcam at local convenience store for $30. Popped in a 32GB card. Have it forward facing while driving empty. Once approaching the pickup, I quickly flip it around.

While this is not the best solution, I wanted something cheap and immediately.

Camera is pretty much hands free operation. When ignition is on, it starts recording automatically. So, usually I end up with one file per ride.

I am just not certain for how long to keep vids on file. Dont want to erase them prematurely.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> I picked up a cheap dashcam at local convenience store for $30. Popped in a 32GB card. Have it forward facing while driving empty. Once approaching the pickup, I quickly flip it around.
> 
> While this is not the best solution, I wanted something cheap and immediately.
> 
> ...


What kind is it ? Post details please.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought one taking pics back and forward. Don't leave the camera in the car in the heat or it will cease working. Pax ask about it when they see it and I explain, only two have asked me to turn it off. Both were taking drugs.

It protects you in case the pax claims you raped them or something.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

My car only plays DVDs when in PARK, with the emergency brake on. But it will play the audio portion of a DVD anytime.
I recommend the Rolling Stones in concert.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I bought one taking pics back and forward. Don't leave the camera in the car in the heat or it will cease working. Pax ask about it when they see it and I explain, only two have asked me to turn it off. Both were taking drugs.
> 
> It protects you in case the pax claims you raped them or something.


Falcon 360? Mine shuts off due to heat all the time, I take it inside during the day now.. great camera though.



Terri Lee said:


> My car only plays DVDs when in PARK, with the emergency brake on. But it will play the audio portion of a DVD anytime.
> I recommend the Rolling Stones in concert.


There's a 20.00 fix for that...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I would hold out on a dashcam. Drive for like a week before getting this. You might realize how bad it is. Turnover rate is very high on this gig.
> But I do agree, get a dashcam, but just give it a week.


This is what I did; I actually waited several months, then got the Falcon 360. Be sure you like it and are going to stick with it before you spend a bunch of money.

I don't drive late nights, so my primary motivation for buying the camera was to document fare adjustments when people try to pack 6 into my XL vehicle for X fare. And for protection from the completely off-the-wall random complaint (which I have not had yet).



REDSEA said:


> Falcon 360? Mine shuts off due to heat all the time, I take it inside during the day now.. great camera though.


Check with Falcon support -- they're quite good. That may just be a chip format issue. I've had to re-format the chip that came with the camera several times due to the camera turning off, but haven't had any further trouble with it.

Never had a problem with the other chip I use, but I've heard that Falcon has problems with the chips they supply with the camera.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> This is what I did; I actually waited several months, then got the Falcon 360. Be sure you like it and are going to stick with it before you spend a bunch of money.
> 
> I don't drive late nights, so my primary motivation for buying the camera was to document fare adjustments when people try to pack 6 into my XL vehicle for X fare. And for protection from the completely off-the-wall random complaint (which I have not had yet).
> 
> ...


It's only when I park outside during the day, temps inside hit 140 plus in just an hour inside the vehicle. My kid is moving out and all her stuff in my garage will be gone and things should be back to normal.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

You likely won't be doing Uber for very long, so don't get too invested. You're only going to make $7 to $9 per hour. However, if you do decide to hang around longer, get a dual channel dashcam.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> So, usually I end up with one file per ride.
> .


You mean one large file per time you go out? Or you turn engine power off before each ride so that each ride has it's own file?

That wasn't very clear. If it's one big file for the entire time you go out, I would advise against that. Files can get corrupted, I'd hate to have an entire nights recordings be wiped out due to a corrupted file. If your device has the option, which the Falcon 360 that I have does, I set it to record in 10 minute increments.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You mean one large file per time you go out? Or you turn engine power off before each ride so that each ride has it's own file?
> 
> That wasn't very clear. If it's one big file for the entire time you go out, I would advise against that. Files can get corrupted, I'd hate to have an entire nights recordings be wiped out due to a corrupted file. If your device has the option, which the Falcon 360 that I have does, I set it to record in 10 minute increments.


You can choose 2, 5 or 10 minute files.sorry didn't see that you added 10 minute file.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I've used my Falcon Zero F360 for almost two years now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected). Also includes an SD card and all required accessories.

Falcon Zero F360: http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mark954 said:


> Hi all. Today is going to be my first day on the job. I'm pretty excited about the opportunity to make a little extra money over and above my full time job. I've read it's recommended to install in car video recorders. Should it be a dual camera or just inside facing? Any recommendations on brands and models would also be appreciated. Thanks everyone.


For newbie to dashcam,recommend you one entry-level module B1W,its head can be rorated 360 degree.


----------

